# Lump on back - anyone ever seen this?



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

While giving Reillie her morning 'scratching' I noticed a small lump/knot on her back near her tail. I do not think it has been there long - I rub and brush her daily. She just turned one and is other wise very healthy and active. I had to take her to the vet 2 weeks ago due to some type of eye issue in which she did not want to open her eyes - (it looked like she was allergic to the sun). Doc had no explaination but gave her steriod drops.....was better in about 24 hours. I know that a lump/bump is nothing to mess with and needs to see the vet, but was wondering if anyone else has experienced this any info or help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'd like to try & put your mind at ease ...... but sorry, need a bit more info in order to do that ......

Is this sudden / out of the blue?

Has she had any vaccinations recently?

Is it actually a knot in the coat, or a bump on the skin?

If it's a bump, does it kinda feel like a pimple type thing?

Sorry to answer your question with a bunch of other questions.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

No problem with all the questions - should have done a bettter job explaining everything in my opening question. :bysmilie: Yes, she was vaccinated two weeks ago tomorrow and the location of the lump could very possibly be where she was vaccinated. It is under the skin and is smaller than a quarter, is firm but not 'rock hard' - I do not want to mash on it too much. It does not seem to be bothering her, she pays no attention to it. I just noticed it this morning, meaning that it has not been there long - but can only feel it when she stands in certain positions - it disappears when she arches her back. Thank you again for any insight.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm certainly no expert ... however, SM does have a bunch of wonderful people - vet techs & vets, who would be better placed to answer here ......... but I will chime in, I always do! LOL

More questions ......

When she was vaccinated 2 weeks ago, what was is for? Mine haven't had vacinnation shots for a while, but I don't ever reacall them having shots/vacinnations near the 'rump'

Actually, I'm no help, Im in AU, and things might be a bit different here .......... I hope someone more knowledgable than me can give you a bit more info!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Vaccinations were for rabies, parvo--the usual. the lump is on her back, about 3-4 inches from the start of her tail, right beside of her back bone on the left side 
Thanks so much for your input. Hopefully someone who may have an idea of what may be going on will see this. Again - thank you and have a great day!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

rabies vaccination could definitely cause the lump. massimo had one. i freaked out and rushed him to the vet, they said it was from his rabies shot and could be there for 6-8 weeks. it went away in that amount of time. =] they document where they gave the vaccination. i would just ring the vet and ask. =]


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (Carrie @ Jan 29 2009, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715313


> rabies vaccination could definitely cause the lump. massimo had one. i freaked out and rushed him to the vet, they said it was from his rabies shot and could be there for 6-8 weeks. it went away in that amount of time. =] they document where they gave the vaccination. i would just ring the vet and ask. =][/B]



Great idea on calling the vet to see the location - i really didn't think about that (didn't know they documented the location!!) Thanks a bunch for the tip.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My Rylee never had this problem. My Marshmallow Fluff did. It was from the rabies vaccination and it took a long time to go away.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Good day to all,
I just called the vet and found out that it would indeed be the vaccinations and that the location is spot on. Obviously they advised to watch it and make sure there are no changes. Thank you all so much for the info and suggestion to call the vet about the location. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Jan 29 2009, 08:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715254


> Vaccinations were for rabies, parvo--the usual. the lump is on her back, about 3-4 inches from the start of her tail, right beside of her back bone on the left side
> Thanks so much for your input. Hopefully someone who may have an idea of what may be going on will see this. Again - thank you and have a great day![/B]


Interesting coincidence! I found a lump on Shoni's back this morning--almost on his back bone just to the left about the middle of his back. He had rabies shot a week ago. I called to find out where they put the shot and they didn't record that. D*^m! They said to measure it and see if it changes. :smpullhair:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like the exact location of where our lump is - and ours is right beside of the back bone!! Vet said 'VERY COMMON'. Sounds like since you just had a vaccination you should probably not worry too much. So interesting the information we can share on here!


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

Today I noticed that our 7 month old Maltese had a very firm lump in the same location as the others posters here: about three inches from the tail base, just to the left of his spine. it doesn't come up when the skin is pinched, it doesn't move, but it's very solid and firm. About the size of my pinky finger nail. I'd never noticed it before. But Toby had his last vaccination (rabies and some last series of something else - can't remember!) back at the beginning of January. Is it common for lumps to develop 4 months after a vaccination. I'm praying it's benign...


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

Today I noticed that our 7 month old Maltese had a very firm lump in the same location as the others posters here: about three inches from the tail base, just to the left of his spine. it doesn't come up when the skin is pinched, it doesn't move, but it's very solid and firm. About the size of my pinky finger nail. I'd never noticed it before. But Toby had his last vaccination (rabies and some last series of something else - can't remember!) back at the beginning of January. Is it common for lumps to develop 4 months after a vaccination. I'm praying it's benign...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

About a month ago, I found a lump on Harley - just to the right of his shoulder - It was about pea sized.

I took him straight to the vet .... the first thing she did was pass the 'microchip wand' over the area, and bingo! It was his chip!! :smheat: 

Just throwing this out there incase its possibly a microchip lump?


----------



## PearlsPaws (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Apr 17 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764225


> Just throwing this out there incase its possibly a microchip lump?[/B]


LOL. No, it's definitely not his microchip. BUT, a few months ago, I panicked over a strange rice-shaped lump between his shoulder blades that moved around quite a bit and I'm from a medical family and I knew moving lumps were usually a bad sign. It took a very calm medic friend of mine to suggest a microchip, which I'd all but forgotten! lol. 

But no, it's not his microchip, it's lower on his back, closer to his tail.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My Spunky occasionally gets an ingrown hair. 

One of my non-Maltese dogs once got a bump I was pretty sure was harmless. He was a young dog, and I just kind of watched it for a while. Unfortunately I waited too long. It was probably just a big ingrown hair/sebaceous cyst but it burst inward and was a real mess for the vet to clean out.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I would go check it out w/ the vet. After you figure out that it's not a matt, or clump of hair, or even a tick....Some times ( my beloved moguls had one and we never did anyting about it.) they get something called a sebaceous cyst. It's not cancer. And usually you either leave it or have it removed whenever you need to get their teeth cleaned or have to put them under for some other reason. It's not a major. But either way I would have a vet look at it.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Cody's rabies lump lasted a few months too.


----------

